# Blow dryer trick for walk-in garage display



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

We used this last year and it was a big hit, need a good hi-power blow dryer, louder the better and holiday push button on/off switch and matt. Now I hacked the switch and added a stopper to prevent the button from depressing all the way down thus preventing the switch from staying on, so that once you step off matt dryer turns off. Cheaper and simpler than an air cannon and just as effective for a walk-in garage display. Very good startle !!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Better yet...*

Use an electric leaf blower, they are large and LOUD. You can remove the large black tube so it is just the motor and blower outlet! They are fairly cheap now, you can find them at Home Depot BUT check your thrift stores or big lots for deals. You can pick one up for $10-$15...

Works awesome...We use one with a remote from BigLots to activate it. It has some plastic sheeting on it to "fly out" when activated!

Melty


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Not bad, but it would be a bit too loud in our garage and I don't want to drown out my other props and actors, the blow dryer has been perfect and plenty loud with a good high RPM's and wattage plus the warm air adds a nice effect too.


----------



## bradbaum (Mar 19, 2008)

*leaf blower*

I have used my leaf blower a couple times in my haunt.

One year I just pointed at the oncoming patrons and tied it to a mat switch, so it would blow at them when they stepped on the mat. It got a lot of scares, even with the noise it made. I had it in a room full of cheesey ghosts, so it would surprise almost everybody.

The next year I did a similar thing but piped the air through some corrugated plastic pipe and shot it at the back of the patrons after they had entered the room. The corrugated plastic pipe caused the air from the leaf blower to moan, it sounded great, but there was quite a bit of delay between the motor on the leaf blower firing and the air being pushed out the pipe.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I love the idea, I had never thought of doing something like that. I'm definitely adding that to the list of projects for next year!

-handy_haunter


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

That's a great idea. I, too, will be using that one in my garage haunt. Thanks!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

maureen Like the haunt, like the idea of the back lighted scene setter.


----------

